# Image problem



## Aloa (29. April 2005)

Ich versteh die Welt nichtmehr.
Den einfachsten Text bekomme ich nicht hin.
Kann mir jemand sagen,was daran falsch ist:
Die Rechtschreibung stimmt

```
<html>


<head>
	<title>Ich</title>

</head>
<h1>Hier findet hier mich<h1> 
<body>

<img src="bilder/Timo.jpg">


</body>
</html>
```


----------



## c2uk (29. April 2005)

Zum einen sollte vielleicht der <h1> Teil auch innerhalb des <body> Bereichs. dann würde ich mal checken ob das Bild wirklich im Unterordner bilder ist und auch wirklich der Name so geschrieben wird (also Groß- und Kleinschreibung).


----------



## Aloa (29. April 2005)

Von der Rechtschreibung stimmt das und der Unterordner auch.

Und trotzdem geht das mit dem hier auch nicht:

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Meine Homepage </title>
</head>
<body>
<img src=bilder\tim2.jpg>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## SilentWarrior (29. April 2005)

Da fehlen jetzt wiederum die Zollzeichen vor und nach dem Attributwert (= Bildname). Korrekt also so:
	
	
	



```
<html>
<head>
<title>Meine Homepage</title>
</head>
<body>
<img src="bilder\tim2.jpg">
</body>
</html>
```
Höhen- und Breitenangabe sowie Alternativtext für das Bild könnten übrigens auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Maik (29. April 2005)

```
<img src="bilder/tim2.jpg">
```
sollte Das Problem lösen ;-]


----------



## SilentWarrior (29. April 2005)

d’oh…:-( da labere ich drei Stunden und übersehe dabei das wirklich wesentliche – wie peinlich!


----------



## c2uk (29. April 2005)

Nicht wirklich, denn im Ursprungsposting war es ja noch korrekt...


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (29. April 2005)

Nun ja, kommt eben darauf an, ob Windows- oder Linux-Server.

Aloa: Beschäftige dich doch mal mit den Grundlagen von HTML. Wie z.B. Werte in Anführungszeichen zu packen, etc. auf http://www.selfhtml.net.


----------



## SilentWarrior (29. April 2005)

Echt? Das hängt vom Server ab? Ich dachte immer, darum kümmere sich der Browser. Weil als ich das bei meiner Seite mal aus Versehen gemacht hab, hat der IE alles brav angezeigt, aber der Firefox nicht…


----------



## Aloa (30. April 2005)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da fehlen jetzt wiederum die Zollzeichen vor und nach dem Attributwert (= Bildname). Korrekt also so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es war ja nur ein Test. Und bei dem Programm, das ich nutze sind solche: " Zollzeichen" nicht notwendig.

Ich habe aber den Fehler gefunden. Ich hatte unter windows die funktion "Erweiterung bei bekannten Datentypen ausblenden" angeschaltet.
Das hies er zeigt die Bilder unter dem Namen "Bild" und nicht unter "Bild.jpg" an.
Als ich das Bild gespeichert hatte, hatte ich es aber "Bild.jpg" genannt.
Also hies das Bild jetzt "Bild.jpg.jpg" ohne, dass ich das gesehen hatte.

Jetzt funktioniert es aber wieder. trotzdem danke für die hilfe.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (30. April 2005)

Aloa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es war ja nur ein Test. Und bei dem Programm, das ich nutze sind solche: " Zollzeichen" nicht notwendig.



Das hat mit dem Programm nichts zu tun. Das wurde im HTML-Standard so festgelegt, dass Werte in Anführungszeichen stehen müssen.


----------



## Aloa (2. Mai 2005)

bei mir hat das aber auch ohne die "" funktioniert


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. Mai 2005)

Aloa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bei mir hat das aber auch ohne die "" funktioniert


 
Es funktioniert auch ohne, aber sie gehören da trotzdem hin.
Lass mal die Seite durch nen Validator laufen, der wird sofort meckern wenn die Anführungszeichen fehlen.


----------



## SilentWarrior (3. Mai 2005)

Vor allem finde ich die Einstellung genial "Wenn's bei mir funktioniert, dann ist ja gut." Hauptsache nicht an die anderen denken, das würde ja noch zusätzlichen Aufwand bedeuten ...


----------

